# AVG Is Eating Up My Memory!?!



## Wheezy (Oct 16, 2007)

My computer was infected twice, and twice the lovely people at this website helped mend my poorly computer (thanks!). I was given advice to install an anti-virus program, so I chose the free version of AVG.

The problem is, it seems as though my C drive memory has been deteriorating at an alarming rate (at least I think so) ever since I have had this anti-virus program active on my computer. It has done a wonderful job in keeping my computer free from any viruses, but it seems as though my memory is taking a beating from it. 

Is this normal? Are there other free anti-virus programs out there that won't eat up so much memory? I'm afraid I will be at my limit in a few months time!


----------



## peterlakey (May 1, 2008)

i use avira antivir free . free , solid , light ,reliable . it has an ad screen when you update but it's a small irritation for such excellent detection and protection . i found avast free too heavy and a bit fiddly to use . i also use revo uninstaller to remove progs - it is more thorough than windows . you might need it - avg leaves a load of bits and pieces all over the place when it is uninstalled with windows . cheers . peterlakey


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds to me like you may be re-infected or maybe all the nasties weren't properly removed. I have AVG Free running as I type and it is using 0 %.
I have Avira installed also, another great free program. Just don't run them together, could conflick big time.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I've used AVG for years with no problems.

Have you tried to uninstall, then download again and re-install? It may simply have been a bad download or installation.

You say it is eating up memory - can you tell us how much memory you have and how much is being used by AVG?


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 16, 2007)

My C drive is 144 GB capacity. Before I installed and used AVG, I had around 117 GB of free space. I am currently down to 78 GB free space. This is with no downloading of new programs/files/etc, and this change has been over only a few months. I can't imagine this is normal!

I will try uninstalling/reinstalling AVG now. My computer seems to be working great (as far as I can tell) as far as being free from viruses and such.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You might also want to have a look at this thread for suggestions on a general clean up etc

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/is-your-pc-running-slow-247566.html


Let me know how things work out.


----------

